# Any new info regarding the Ottawa Processing Office?



## tararabee (Jul 8, 2012)

Hey everyone!!
My application for my offshore defacto visa was received in Ottawa August 7th, I am just being impatient and anxious. Has anyone else received an approval lately or any information at all from calling etc.? 
I hate waiting


----------



## livingon (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi Tararabee

We got approval last week after applying for the 309/100 on the 23rd of May, so 5 months and 3 days it officially took. I wrote about our experience in the Pmv Ottawa thread. 

5 months seems to be around the norm for straightforward applications.

Im so glad that the wait is now over for us, and patience definately is really stretched by this whole procedure, especially when you hear NOTHING. 
My anxiety ball in my stomach is slowely turning into a ball of excitement in anticipation of my husband coming home.

I know calling is pretty fruitless but it at least for us an acknowledgement that it is being processed, and we could ask if there had been any communication as ours was going through an agent and we didn't want to miss any emails that may have been sent.
Good luck with the wait, I was hopeless at it , I look back at this year and can't believe we are now in November, because everyday I felt every second of every min time stretched on, but looking back I fell I have been robbed of all those months as I was just surviving, and wasn't able to enjoy my time.
And to be honest there is nothing that could have made it any better for me, I couldn't just switch the emotions off, when people told me well you knew you would have to wait for the visa I felt like punching a wall, knowing it intellectually and actually living it emotionally are 2 very diferent experiences. So I totally understand where you are coming from. 
Just hang in there, everyday that passes is another day closer to your goal


----------



## tararabee (Jul 8, 2012)

Thank you livingon for your reply. It is such a stressful process, it is great that you were approved just after the 5 month mark. I hope the same happens for us, we have our return flights to Australia Feb 1st and the 5 month mark for our visa is January 7th. I pray it gets approved in time. I just hate that Ottawa does not contact you at all, I wish they would just tell us something! I wish more people that applied from the Ottawa office would reply on here. Knowing most people are getting approved around the 5 month mark relieves a bit of stress, though I know every application is different! Here's hoping!
Congratulations again on your approval!!


----------



## Patty309 (Oct 22, 2012)

Tararabee, I applied for my visa on the 15th of June (from Ottawa) and have yet to hear anything. I am looking at an early Feb departure time (for flights), so I can get organized. That being said, I have not yet booked my flight and yet the prices continue to climb. 

Would you bite the bullet and book one and hope that all goes to plan like tararabee or wait until my visa goes through and pay the extra few hundred bucks once my visa is granted. I also did not use an agent for my application which concerns me as well.

I appreciate all schools of thought on this.

Thanks


----------



## tararabee (Jul 8, 2012)

Patty309 unfortunatly we purchased round trip flights when we first arrived in Canada as it was cheaper, the latest I can change my flights to is Feb 1st. I probably wouldn't have purchased a flight if I didn't already have one scheduled as you never know when immigration is finally going to contact us. Our 5 months is January 7th so hopefully all goes well and we can take our Feb 1st flight, otherwise I will have to book a completley new flight, which does not excite me any. 
Keep me posted on your approval, you shouldn't be to far away now!!
I didn't use an agent either, so hopefully we still get our approval around the 5 month mark as everyone else seems to.


----------



## tararabee (Jul 8, 2012)

Patty you would probably be safe to book your flights now for Feb as you are almost at the 5 month mark now, I can't see them taking until past Feb to send your approval. If worse comes to worse it only cost me $100 to switch my flight to a different date, which was cheap. Depending on how much the flight prices go up you could potentially pay more then that if you wait it out. Good luck flight hunting!!


----------



## Patty309 (Oct 22, 2012)

Tararabee, I understand now with your round trip ticket. That makes sense and that actually could work out perfectly for you in the end. I really hope it does. As for me I still cant manage to pull the trigger just yet. But that might change in a couple weeks time.

Best of luck and I will definitely be updating the Ottawa forum once I get word


----------



## agaM (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi, my application for partner visa was received in Ottawa on 4th June. It’s been over 5 months now and I have heard nothing yet. I sent an email last week asking about the status of my application but I received a standard reply: ‘….the average processing time is 5 - 12 months…Your application is being assessed…’. 

Patty390 – you applied in June as well, have you heard anything yet?


----------



## Patty309 (Oct 22, 2012)

hey a!

its the same story over here. I called them up yesterday and they told me nothing has been processed and the same old standard line. I was pretty down about it at the time but its nice to know that I'm not alone and there's someone else who is in the same boat. Im officially over the 5 months hump now. 

Keep me posted!


----------



## tararabee (Jul 8, 2012)

Patty309 said:


> hey a!
> 
> its the same story over here. I called them up yesterday and they told me nothing has been processed and the same old standard line. I was pretty down about it at the time but its nice to know that I'm not alone and there's someone else who is in the same boat. Im officially over the 5 months hump now.
> 
> Keep me posted!


Patty you are past the 5 month mark, any news yet??? I just called yesterday as I am approaching 4 months and was told it should take about 5 months and to call back if I don't hear anything within the next few weeks.


----------



## sean7 (Nov 30, 2012)

Hey everyone,

I'm new to the forum, and I joined because I'm a bit nervous as well! I'm sure my application is 100% perfect, but the wait is killing me! My partner and I lodged a 309 visa in Ottawa on 24 Aug 2012. I'm Canadian so I guess I'm considered 'low risk'. We have yet to hear anything about the status of the application. My 5 month mark is going to be the 24 Jan 2013, so fingers crossed.

Also, I know I'm being a bit optimistic with my estimates, but I've booked my flight back to Australia for the 21 Jan 2013. I made sure the ticket was fully flexible before I bought it though, so changing it won't be an issue if I have to.

Anyway, can't wait to hear when yours gets granted tararabee because then that means mine won't be too far behind!


----------



## jen_d_23 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi, 
I have recently applied to the Ottawa office about two weeks ago. I have got the original copies of the police checks and photos I sent and cards back already with an invoice of the visa payment. Is this usual? I thought they would keep everything until they made a final decision. Thoughts?


----------



## tararabee (Jul 8, 2012)

jen_d_23 they took my payment out straight away as well! I applied August 7th, still haven't heard anything! 
Sean7 I am in the same boat, my 5 months is January 7th and we have our flights booked back for Feb 1st! Fingers crossed it comes in on time!!


----------



## Cdn79 (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I, too, applied to the Ottawa office. I applied back in Sept. Been waiitng almost 3 months now and no news from the office. Also is it normal to not have a CO assigned for this long? 

I contacted the office once and they only replied that I was still in the early stages of the processing and that they will contact me if they require more information.

My husband and I want to be back by February 2013 (as that is our 5 month mark). But I'm hesitant to purchase our flights just in case it does take longer. But this waiting is killing me!

I hope everyone gets theirs sooner than later! fingers crossed!


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

Cdn79 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I, too, applied to the Ottawa office. I applied back in Sept. Been waiitng almost 3 months now and no news from the office. Also is it normal to not have a CO assigned for this long?
> 
> ...


Hey Cdn,

I have read of many cases where the first contact with the case officer was when the visa was granted. I have also read of cases where they got back to people within a couple of days to let them know that there application would likely be rejected, so it seems no news is often good news.

Coming from Canada you could apply for a visa waiver, that is what I have done. If my visa is granted before I am due to leave well that would be awesome however if it takes as long as they say it will, then when they grant it I will fly to New Zealand to activate it then return. I was worried about going to Australia without the 309 granted, until that is what immigration suggested that I do.

We had also waited without even an acknowledgement of our application, other than the money had been taken from our account, I called the help line and they contacted Washington on our behalf. We got an acknowledgement a few days later and the name of our case officer, still don't have direct contact details for her, so I had to send an email outlining our travel plans using the general email with our file number and Attn Ms Case Officer on it. Still waiting for a reply, that was last week.

Kttykat


----------



## Cdn79 (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi Kittykat,

Thanks for ur info. Yeah I read other threads where ppl said that no news is good news. It's just so hard not knowing anything! Argh! *sigh* guess will have to patiently wait. 

That's interesting to know that immigration told u that about going to NZ first.. That's an option we may have to explore if we come to it. 

I hope u get a reply soon for ur email.


----------



## sean7 (Nov 30, 2012)

Hey Cdn!

I know exactly how it feels! I saw one of your posts on another thread and it looks like we're waiting on the exact same visa that's being processed in the same office. My application was lodged on the 24th of August, so if I hear anything, I'll let you know right away because yours will only be a couple days behind. I'm not sure if that's how it works, but I assume they grant them sequentially from when they are received.

Tararabee had hers lodged a couple weeks before me, so hopefully we can get some sort of indiction off of her as well!

Chin up everyone! I'm feeling confident we'll get some news in the next couple of weeks!


----------



## Patty309 (Oct 22, 2012)

hey all,

I submitted my application for the 309 visa on the 15th of June and still haven't received anymore info than most of you. I am Canadian, so low risk, and Im officially over the 5 and a half month mark and wouldn't be surprised if I went over the 6 and a half mark without hearing anything... but thats life. I stopped calling about a month ago and I think everyone under 6 months to do the same since we know what the answer will be and were just slowing down the process for everyone else. I will update all the ottawa threads as soon as I hear anything.

But it seems that the consensus here is : No news is good news!

Best of Luck all


----------



## jen_d_23 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks Tarabee. 
Did they send back your documents/police checks so quickly as well? I thought they would keep these documents at least until they made a decision.


----------



## tararabee (Jul 8, 2012)

jen_d_23 they have not yet sent me anything, no contact either. I assume you are right in saying they will probably hold on to them until a decision is made! I am just a few days short of 4 months now!! hopefully only one more month to go! I will keep everyone posted!!!


----------



## Cdn79 (Nov 30, 2012)

sean7 said:


> Hey Cdn!
> 
> I know exactly how it feels! I saw one of your posts on another thread and it looks like we're waiting on the exact same visa that's being processed in the same office. My application was lodged on the 24th of August, so if I hear anything, I'll let you know right away because yours will only be a couple days behind. I'm not sure if that's how it works, but I assume they grant them sequentially from when they are received.
> 
> ...


Hi sean7, 
It's kind of reassuring to know that there are people in the same boat as myself with the same waiting period. Same goes for me, if I hear anything I'll let u know too.

This thread has been very helpful & Informative in answering most of my questions. 

Keeping positive & crossing my fingers that we all get our visas granted!


----------



## Ren (Dec 4, 2012)

Well, I've sent my application to the Ottawa office awhile back. 
This is my first post and my timeline:


Date of application: May 18, 2012

Nationality: Canadian

Visa type: 309 (De Facto)

Offshore/onshore: Offshore - Ottawa

Medicals submitted (yes/no): July 2, 2012

Police check submitted (yes/no): July 4, 2012

Date CO assigned: May 22, 2012

Date visa granted: TBD


----------



## tararabee (Jul 8, 2012)

Ren give them a ring and see if you can get any info out of them! Though I know its like pulling teeth. Hopefully it will be coming through any time now!! Keep us posted!!


----------



## Ren (Dec 4, 2012)

tararabee said:


> Ren give them a ring and see if you can get any info out of them! Though I know its like pulling teeth. Hopefully it will be coming through any time now!! Keep us posted!!


Ya, I've called them multiple times. I'm going to wait another week or 2 and then give them another shout.

The only other possibility is that we've been living together for over 3 years. So they may just be processing both 309/100 at the same time.


----------



## sean7 (Nov 30, 2012)

Hey everyone!


Just thought I would pass along a bit of information that I got today. I called DIAC in Ottawa to see if they received some supplementary documents I sent over. Here is what I found out:

(1) Apparently I've had a case officer assigned for a while now. I haven't received an email about this because nothing has ever been required to process my application. I guess it's another classic example of 'no news is good news'. So for everyone still waiting for that email telling you've been assigned a case officer, it's probably really good news that you haven't got one yet.

(2) In an attempt to get as much information out of the DIAC representative, I asked the question we ask ourselves everyday : Any idea on when my visa will be granted? I'm sure they get this question so much that the DIAC representatives must roll their eyes when it comes up, but he actually gave me an answer that I was happy with. Although he didn't give me a date, he did explain to me that DIAC is under legislation to limit the number of 309's that are granted each month. To me, this means that a visa could be processed, but if too many 309's have been granted this month, you will be put in the queue to have it granted in the subsequent months. This might explain why the processing time can sometimes lead into 6 months even with a straightforward case. 

Hopefully this helps put everyone's nerves at rest! I'll keep you in the loop with anything else I find out!


----------



## Ren (Dec 4, 2012)

Visa has been approved as of December 6. =)


----------



## sean7 (Nov 30, 2012)

That's fantastic news Ren! Congrats! 

Did they process the 300 and 100 at the same time like you thought they were doing?


----------



## tararabee (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks for the update sean7!! Very helpful! I hope I make it in under the 6 month mark. I am at 4 months and 1 day right now, but whos counting lol


----------



## tararabee (Jul 8, 2012)

sean any news yet?


----------



## jen_d_23 (Nov 23, 2012)

tararabee said:


> sean any news yet?


Tarabee, I thought you would have some great news before Christmas?! No news as of yet?

My doctor took a week and a half longer than he said to send my medical forms off. I wasn't happy when I called the other week to hear they hadn't received my medicals yet. Going to call again tomorrow because they should be there by then.

Good luck everyone! Hope someone receives some great Christmas news!


----------



## sean7 (Nov 30, 2012)

Hey tararabee!

Nothing at all yet! I've called a couple times since I posted last and didn't get anything significant out of them. They seemed pretty positive and encouraged me to call back as much as I wanted to check in on it (they really don't know what they are getting themselves into, haha). I'm a couple days shy of 4 months now, so I know it's still a bit early. My plan from here on out is to keep calling on a weekly basis, and then start calling on a daily basis leading up to my 5 month mark.

From what I've been reading here, cinnamongirl has a due date of the 2nd of January, tararabee and islgirl have due dates of the 7th of January, mine is due on the 24th of January and Cdn has a due date of sometime in February. That being said, we should all have some news soon!

I'm sure like many of you on this forum, my partner and I eat, sleep and breathe this visa. All of our plans for the future are riding on this visa, so that's why it's been the biggest aspect of my life this year. I've got the 'Australia Forum' app on my phone and literally go through the threads everyday on my way home from work. That being said, the very second I get an email or call about this thing, I'll post on here. You guys might even find out before my partner, haha!

Anyway, as always, all the best! Merry Christmas to everyone!


----------



## tararabee (Jul 8, 2012)

Not yet jen_d_23. My 5 month mark is on January 7th. Hopefully soon though but probably not until the new year now. I am assuming those working in the immigration office will be taking Christmas holidays soon, which sucks for our applications. I will be on here straight away to give you the good news when it happens though!! Merry Christmas to everyone, best of luck!!


----------



## tararabee (Jul 8, 2012)

lol same here Sean. Now that I am a bit closer I am thinking of giving them a daily ring, hopefully they just get sick of hearing from me and send me my approval sooner lol. I am glad so many of us on here have 5 month marks around the same time, it's so helpful! This forum keeps up my motivation and spirits surrounding this stressful visa!


----------



## Cdn79 (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi all,

First, I just wanted to say thanks Sean7 for that information about DIAC. I'm hoping that we all get our approvals at the 5 mark!

It's been a while since I've been checking here. Christmas has crept up on us so fast! It's so comforting to know that there are people out there in the same boat as you waiting for the same visa.

So I've just decided to bite the bullet and booked my flights to Aus for the end of Feb. It was at a good deal so we went ahead to book them. I really hope that I don't have to change my dates! The stress from the unknown is always with me. And knowing that I have flights booked doesn't help I guess! We've already told family and friends I'm leaving in Feb. So I'm praying i get it on the 5 month mark! 

Tarabee I really hope that you get yours approved soon! I'm crossing my fingers for you.


----------



## jen_d_23 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hey guys, 

Just called the office today to make sure they received my medicals. They said that the average time is still 5 months. They also said if we don't receive our visa by 5 month mark, then to call them. So I am guessing they wait for 5 months from the day they receive it and then approve it (as long as everything is included and no issues...or sooner in some cases). They also said they won't contact me again unless they need something. 
Goodluck to all that are nearly at their 5 months!!


----------



## islgirl (Sep 2, 2012)

hey all,

Merry Christmas!

hope we all hear some good news soon


----------



## tararabee (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks Cdn79, I am in the same boat as you. Flights back to Aus are booked for Feb 1st and I have told all of my friends and family that is when I am leaving.. Its cutting it pretty close since my 5 months is Jan 7th. Fingers crossed I wont have to switch the flight! I will have my fingers crossed for you as well!! I think I am going to ring them tomorrow to bug them. Its been about 3 weeks since I have called so I am due to harass them again lol I will keep everyone posted on what they say to me, even though I am sure it will be the standard reply.


----------



## tararabee (Jul 8, 2012)

I made the call to immigration today and of course I got the standard "Your application is still being processed... the standard processing time is 5-12 months, is there anything else I can help you with".... Boooooo!! Why aren't they trained to sounds more positive and hopeful. I certainly hope its not still being processed my 5 months is in 2 weeks! Hopefully it comes as the new year begins! Fingers are crossed for everyone else too!!!


----------



## islgirl (Sep 2, 2012)

hey tararabee that was the same response i got last time i called, its so frustrating!


----------



## tararabee (Jul 8, 2012)

I know!!! I don't understand why they can't give us a bit more info. It just makes no sense to me, what's so wrong with saying "Everything is looking good, shouldn't be to much longer until you hear from your case officer" ... It still does not give anything away but is so much more positive and hopeful.


----------



## tararabee (Jul 8, 2012)

Anyone get a late Christmas present from Immigration?? Nothing yet for me  Hopefully with the flood of applications they have just received before the Jan 1st price rise they will want to get all of ours out of their way


----------



## sean7 (Nov 30, 2012)

Nothing yet Tararabee! I tried calling again on my lunch break today but they were pretty busy and I gave up after being on hold for 20 minutes.

Hopefully you or cinamongirl hear something soon because that will give the rest of us some indication if they are running on time with them.

At this point in time I think it looks like I'm going to have to change my flight. I'm going to wait it out a couple weeks and then look into changing it. I was hoping to be back for Australia Day, but chances of that happening are looking more and more slim. 

We'll see what happens!


----------



## sean7 (Nov 30, 2012)

Out of curiously, where will you guys be moving to?


----------



## tararabee (Jul 8, 2012)

We will be moving back to Brisbane when we get home, what about you?


----------



## sean7 (Nov 30, 2012)

Awesome! I'm off to Perth. We lived there for the past three years. Feels like home now - Can't wait to be back!


----------



## tararabee (Jul 8, 2012)

So I called again today, after being on hold for 30min I get the rudest person I have spoken to yet. Which as usual told me my application is still being processed and will take 5 - 12 months. I am currently 3 days short of 5 months, I am starting to really stress out about these flights on Feb 1st. Why can't they just be more helpful!!!!


----------



## sean7 (Nov 30, 2012)

Hey Tararabee! Sucks to hear! Honestly though, I think next week is your week to hear back - I've got a pretty strong feeling about it! I'm starting to contemplate going over on a tourist visa until it's granted then taking a short trip to Bali or Thailand when it's granted. I haven't looked too far into it, but I really want to go over and help my partner setup and such. The only thing that's holding me back is the idea of being without a job indefinitely. What if my case is that case that goes into 8 or 10 months in processing time?

So many things have been racing through my head lately - What happens if I've got a slack case officer? What if my case officer has resigned?

Anyway, regardless of what happens, I've got a pretty strong feeling you've got news coming through by next week, Tararabee. My bet is next Thursday the 11th of January!


----------



## tararabee (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks Sean, I wish immigration could be just as positive! lol We are taking a trip to Cuba this Friday until the 11th so if your prediction is right that would be an amazing email to get back to!! 
I hear you with the racing thoughts... I had far to many after getting off the phone with immigration this afternoon... such as "geeze why is she telling me 5-12 months, does she know something I don't know, is it going to take longer then the usual 5 months" So stressful! I just really have no idea when we should hold out until with the changing of our Feb 1st flights.. 
I was considering doing the same thing as you with the visitors visa and hopping over to Bali or something but I feel I am so close that it would be cheaper to just pay the $100 per person to change our flights! Ahhhhh I hate this!!! I really really hope I can give you some good news soon, and that yours comes asap too! I will send you guys a message on the 11th when I get back about if I heard anything and what they said when I call provided I have no acceptance email waiting! Talk soon!!


----------



## Cdn79 (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi guys,

Happy new year to everyone! 

Tarabee, I'm just curious as to why they always tell you 5-12 months for standard processing? My main concern is the 12 months they say to you. I'm in a similar situation, where I've bought my flights to Australia for Feb. 26. My 5 month mark is Feb. 21st. But my mind is stressing about whether I will have to change my flights and what am I going to do if I don't get my visa by then cos I've already arranged to move out of our place by the end of the month & we are shipping some boxes over too, which is expected to arrive in Aus by end of Feb. & my husband has to be in Aus to sign for them. On top of that, we'll be travelling overseas in Asia right before we fly to Australia so ill have to check my emails often to make sure I can still fly into Aus on Feb. 26. 

Which leads to why its worrying me that there is even the possibility of waiting 12 months! Why do all the conditions weigh on this one little visa approval? Why can't they see that so many ppls lives are being affected either way by their decision?

I hope you get your approval soon tarabee. It will just mean that we should be getting all of ours very soon as well!


----------



## tararabee (Jul 8, 2012)

I hear you Cdn, come Feb 1st my partner has to head back without me as well if I am not approved by then as we have arranged for housing etc. and things he will need to be there for to get organized. Sometimes when I call they have said it takes roughly 5 months, but most of the time they say the standard 5-12 months. I made mention of my flights and all she said was "we usually advise people not to make travel arrangements until we have contacted them"... how the heck do they expect people to completely put their lives on hold until they get around to sending the reply. We have jobs and lives to get back too, of course we have some sort of travel arrangements planned. They are so frustrating. I wish they could just say something positive.
I hate that now my 5 months is 2 days away they are still giving me the 5-12 month speech. That really stresses me out. 
We have our flights for Feb 1st from LA to Brisbane. but we have to still book our flights from Toronto to LA on the 1st, and I have no idea when or IF I should even be doing that. I guess I will try and hold out until the 26th. I am praying it comes in for us all Cdn. I will be on here letting you guys know the second I find out!!


----------



## Cdn79 (Nov 30, 2012)

I have a question, what do you consider your 5 month mark? Is it the day they first received your application or the day they receive your completed paperwork (ie. police check and medicals)? I'm just wondering if I'm counting my 5 month mark correctly.


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

Cdn79 said:


> I have a question, what do you consider your 5 month mark? Is it the day they first received your application or the day they receive your completed paperwork (ie. police check and medicals)? I'm just wondering if I'm counting my 5 month mark correctly.


The date of the original application IMHO is the date you are looking for.

Kttykat


----------



## yanski76 (Jan 8, 2013)

*another question-very stressed and have no idea where to turn*

Just wondering if the Ottawa office actually sends a letter confirming receipt of application etc. I know they received the application for my fiancee's prospective spouse visa on or about 3/4 December 2012 as they processed the credit card payment. But i have not heard anything more. I thought we would at least get a courtesy letter or something. Our wedding is booked for April 2013 but i doubt it will come through in time as he is from the carribbean and has a very minor criminal record. Everyone says to just be patient but can't help worrying about everything!!! Any similar experiences or info would be greatly appreciated


----------



## islgirl (Sep 2, 2012)

yanski76 said:


> Just wondering if the Ottawa office actually sends a letter confirming receipt of application etc. I know they received the application for my fiancee's prospective spouse visa on or about 3/4 December 2012 as they processed the credit card payment. But i have not heard anything more. I thought we would at least get a courtesy letter or something. Our wedding is booked for April 2013 but i doubt it will come through in time as he is from the carribbean and has a very minor criminal record. Everyone says to just be patient but can't help worrying about everything!!! Any similar experiences or info would be greatly appreciated


I am from the caribbean - Trinidad and Tobago and I have been waiting 5 months 1 day (without a criminal record). Also, I received a confirmation email 2 days after I sent off my application saying that it was received and if I have not done the medical to do so. Keep checking your junk email


----------



## yanski76 (Jan 8, 2013)

islgirl said:


> I am from the caribbean - Trinidad and Tobago and I have been waiting 5 months 1 day (without a criminal record). Also, I received a confirmation email 2 days after I sent off my application saying that it was received and if I have not done the medical to do so. Keep checking your junk email


goodness... well we are prepared that is may be up to 12 months as caribbean is seen as a high risk country..just wishing we would get a letter or something saying they are processing and who our case officer is..when did all that happen for you?


----------



## islgirl (Sep 2, 2012)

Ottawa received my application on August 7th, 2012. Have been waiting ever since. I called and sent a few emails to which they replied, my application is in process and well standard 5-12 months they told me.


----------



## yanski76 (Jan 8, 2013)

a bit worried we haven't received anything..at least you got a confirmation and u have submitted a medical etc... my partner still needs to do a medical but when i first enquired the office told us to wait until they request him to do it. I think I will try to call them tomorrow to see where they are at and whether they have sent anything to him or me.


----------



## islgirl (Sep 2, 2012)

dont worry too much  give them a call, im sure you will get a response soon after.


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

yanski76 said:


> a bit worried we haven't received anything..at least you got a confirmation and u have submitted a medical etc... my partner still needs to do a medical but when i first enquired the office told us to wait until they request him to do it. I think I will try to call them tomorrow to see where they are at and whether they have sent anything to him or me.


When I called the immigration help center in Ottawa about my application in Washington (all calls for the USA go to Canada) they said it could take 4 months to get any feedback. They said they would contact Washington on our behalf and ask them to send a letter of confirmation of the receipt of our application, three days after that we got an acknowledgement email and the name of our case officer but no contact details for her. When you call the Americas help line they obviously have the details of your case on their computer system as I called again to check about the receipt of medicals and passport update and called again to see if they had received my travel information, which they had. No news IMHO seems to be good news as they tend to contact you if there is a problem but don't expect them to go out of their way to bother telling you anything about what is actually going on, they don't work that way.

Kttykat


----------



## yanski76 (Jan 8, 2013)

thanks for the info..tried to call them today but it was diverted to a fax!!! I nearly cried - it is so frustrating not even getting a letter to say they are processing etc... also wondering whether to get my fiancee to have his medical but when i initially spoke to them they said to wait until told...given his application is not only from a high risk country, he has a minor criminal offence, and lots of brothers and sisters..i wish i knew more about what they really looked and cared about.. as i am the one sponsoring him, i have a really respectable well paid job, my own home, no kids etc... at least i see him in 17 days but the trips to see him are costly... i know it will all be worth it in the end..whenever the end is... also wish i knew more as i doubt he will get here for our booked wedding day which was 16/4/13...urgh


----------



## sean7 (Nov 30, 2012)

It's your week tararabee! Hopefully you'll have a nice email to get back to!


----------



## tararabee (Jul 8, 2012)

Just got back from Cuba this morning Sean and frantically checked my email but there was nothing there  I am going to give them a ring tomorrow. I am at 5 months and 5 days, I noticed cinnamongirl got hers at 5 months and 2 days, that gives me a bit of hope we may make out Feb 1st flights. Fingers crossed when I call tomorrow!!!


----------



## islgirl (Sep 2, 2012)

hey all 

I rang the embassy in Ottawa today and the only new info I got other than the apllication is in process was right now they're looking at my medical and processing time 5-12 months. I sent the medical in August 2012, the same month my apllication was sent. Its been 5 months + Is this normal?


----------



## tararabee (Jul 8, 2012)

islgirl I rang the Ottawa office this morning as well, they told me I should be hearing something soon since I am past the 5 month mark and to send the office an email with my flight date in hopes that they can hurry along with the decision. Hopefully that works and I hear something soon.
They made no mention of medicals to me, I wonder if they have said that to anyone else. At least you know they are working on it, hopefully the medicals are the last of your file they need to review!


----------



## islgirl (Sep 2, 2012)

thats really good news tararabee, I bet you'll be granted this week  I agree hope its the last thing that needs to be reviewed for me.


----------



## sean7 (Nov 30, 2012)

Wow, that's so reassuring to hear that they are a lot more cooperative after the 5 month mark! Sounds like you'll be getting some news this week - Keep us posted! 

My partner and I decided that we're going back on the 18th of Feb with or without the 309. I guess I'll have to send them my flight details as well. Maybe that might make them pick up the pace a little!


----------



## tararabee (Jul 8, 2012)

I really hope so, I am starting to get really anxious with our flights just 2 weeks away! I don't think yours will be to much longer, maybe they just said that too you? They told cinnamongirl she didn't even have a case officer and then she received her approval the same day! Fingers are crossed for you!


----------



## tararabee (Jul 8, 2012)

That's great sean, atleast you will be getting back there shortly!! I am praying I hear something this week, my legs are going to fall off from pacing this house everyday waiting for an email that never comes LOL. I will be on here letting you guys know the second I hear from them! They were so much more helpful this time, and finally didn't even make mention of the 5-12 months, it was a lot more positive.


----------



## Cdn79 (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm glad to hear that they are giving more information about your application Tararabee. It looks more promising that all of you, Tararabee, Sean7 and islgrl, and myself too will be getting our visas soon. I'm not liking that I think about it everyday whether I have to change my flights back. I'm so stressed that even my doctor noticed it! But I'm trying to stay positive and pray that everyone has their approvals by their times. 
My only question is that do they normally email you or call you when it's approved? I only ask because I know I'll be travelling when my 5 month mark is due.


----------



## tararabee (Jul 8, 2012)

I was pretty happy to hear better news Cdn79. I was so relieved to not hear the standard "your application is still be processed it will take 5-12 months." He sounded pretty positive I should be hearing something soon which was such a nice change. This Feb 1st flight from LA to Brisbane is really stressing me out, we still have to book our flights from Toronto to LA so hopefully I hear soon so I can book those asap before they get to expensive or run out of seats! 
Stay positive Cdn I am sure yours will come in time for your flight as well, but I know how anxious it can make you. 
I was wondering as well if they call or email... I thought it was email but Cinnamongirl mentioned she received a call about hers.


----------



## tararabee (Jul 8, 2012)

I just got my approval email!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 5 months and 7 days!!!!!!


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

tararabee said:


> I just got my approval email!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 5 months and 7 days!!!!!!


Congratulations 

Kttykat


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

tararabee said:


> I just got my approval email!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 5 months and 7 days!!!!!!


How incredibly wonderful. Congratulations!


----------



## sean7 (Nov 30, 2012)

Holy crap! I'm nearly more excited for you then I am for myself! Congrats! 

It's funny how a call seemed to get everything in order. That's really good news for the rest of us! We shouldn't be too far behind!


----------



## tararabee (Jul 8, 2012)

Thank you so much everyone!!! I nearly had a heart attack, my email was sitting open on my lap when the email came through, which I didn't expect at all since it was after 5pm. This has to be the biggest relief of my life, I really hope everyone hears something soon. If you are past the 5 month mark just give them a call and send an email like I did and hopefully it will get things moving along!! SO SO EXCITED!!! ahHHHHH!!


----------



## abby603 (Nov 9, 2012)

Congrats tarabee, I'm still waiting for them to even request my medicals and police check sigh, but glad to see it's slowly coming through for everybody!


----------



## islgirl (Sep 2, 2012)

tararabee said:


> I just got my approval email!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 5 months and 7 days!!!!!!


Congratulations Tararabee!!!!!


----------



## Cdn79 (Nov 30, 2012)

Congrats Tararabee! Wow so excited for you!! Oh it makes me excited for the rest of us!


----------



## jen_d_23 (Nov 23, 2012)

OH MY GOODNESS!!! IT has been 55 days and I have my VISA!!!! They emailed me today!! I am still in disbelief. 
I applied around November 21. Approved Jan 15!!!


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

jen_d_23 said:


> OH MY GOODNESS!!! IT has been 55 days and I have my VISA!!!! They emailed me today!! I am still in disbelief.
> I applied around November 21. Approved Jan 15!!!


Wow, congratulations, that was super quick 

Kttykat


----------



## Nelly87 (Jul 3, 2011)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## sean7 (Nov 30, 2012)

That's crazy! Congrats! It's amazing to hear all the good news on this thread! 

What subclass did you apply for?


----------



## jen_d_23 (Nov 23, 2012)

sean7 said:


> That's crazy! Congrats! It's amazing to hear all the good news on this thread!
> 
> What subclass did you apply for?


Hey, I did a 309. Living in Canada right now. We may leave in 2 weeks. We may stay and travel a bit longer before we go back. Too many choices! We didn't expect it so early!


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

jen_d_23 said:


> Hey, I did a 309. Living in Canada right now. We may leave in 2 weeks. We may stay and travel a bit longer before we go back. Too many choices! We didn't expect it so early!


Just curious, I noticed you are de facto, can you give us a little detail about your case please, how long you have been with your partner, what you submitted etc. Starting to think now that we made a mistake applying to Washington DC, perhaps we should have applied to Ottawa instead, seems they are more efficient.

Kttykat


----------



## jen_d_23 (Nov 23, 2012)

kttykat said:


> Just curious, I noticed you are de facto, can you give us a little detail about your case please, how long you have been with your partner, what you submitted etc. Starting to think now that we made a mistake applying to Washington DC, perhaps we should have applied to Ottawa instead, seems they are more efficient.
> 
> Kttykat


We met in 2010 when I was on a student visa. Never fully entered a committed relationship until 2011 when I returned after being home for 3 months. He moved back and left his job to come to Canada for a year. 
I really think it depends on the case officer. I still don't know how it went through so quickly. We aren't engaged or married or anything. No kids, no nothing. We are 25 and 27.


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

jen_d_23 said:


> We met in 2010 when I was on a student visa. Never fully entered a committed relationship until 2011 when I returned after being home for 3 months. He moved back and left his job to come to Canada for a year.
> I really think it depends on the case officer. I still don't know how it went through so quickly. We aren't engaged or married or anything. No kids, no nothing. We are 25 and 27.


Well you must have done something right, perhaps a large bribe??  Anyway congratulations to you, I am jealous.

Kttykat


----------



## Cdn79 (Nov 30, 2012)

Wow that is really quick! Congrats jen_d_23!


----------



## tararabee (Jul 8, 2012)

Sean your 5 months is tomorrow are you getting excited??


----------



## sean7 (Nov 30, 2012)

Tararabee! I'm so psyched for tomorrow! I've even got a little morning visa routine planned for tomorrow. Obviously nothing is certain yet, I'm just excited for them to be somewhat more helpful. 

We actually changed our flights to the 18th of February, so fingers crossed this works out. It can't come quicker anymore. The weather has been crap in Toronto lately so my partner and I are really excited to get back. Her poor Aussie body can't adapt to these temperatures of -26C!

How's the moving plans going with you guys?


----------



## sean7 (Nov 30, 2012)

...Awesome of you to remember by the way! Thanks so much!


----------



## tararabee (Jul 8, 2012)

Hey no problem, you showed just as much excitement for me its the least I could do!! Feb 18th that is so exciting, you will have your visa by then for sure!!! I think it will be in by Feb 1st latest. But atleast your 5 month mark is tomorrow so you know it could finally be ANY DAY now!! No more waiting, you are just about to cross the finish line!!
We are super excited to head back, one more week and we will be out of this -28 weather! We have been doing plenty of snowboarding to keep busy but I am thrilled to get back there and finally settle and begin our lives!
I will keep checking to see when you get your approval! So excited for you!!!!


----------



## sean7 (Nov 30, 2012)

So I'm officially in the 5 month territory so it's crunch time! I just got off the phone with DIAC and they seemed a lot more inclined to help me out today. The lady had a look over my file and said that processing time is between "5 and 6 months for applications of a similar nature to mine." I also advised of my travel plans to Australia and she requested me to send my flight details to an email address. She also wanted to note them to send them across to my case officer.

Overall, I feel pretty optimistic and I really hope we get some sort of response soon! Best of luck to everyone else on here!


----------



## sean7 (Nov 30, 2012)

GRANTED!!!! 5 months to the day! I'm so happy right now!!!


----------



## abby603 (Nov 9, 2012)

So glad to hear that, congrats!


----------



## tararabee (Jul 8, 2012)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! I am so excited for you!!!!!!!! How amazing does it feel when that email comes through?? Such a relief!!


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

CONGRATS sean!!!!


----------



## Cdn79 (Nov 30, 2012)

Congrats Sean! Wow it's so exciting to hear everyone's good news! It just means that mine will be coming soon too!! Can't wait for the first week of Feb! Congrats again Sean!


----------



## sean7 (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks guys! Honestly, call them as soon as you hit your 5 month mark. From everyone's experiences here, they will grant it the day you call in. It's almost as if they forget about it and grant it once you chase it up within 5 months. Absolutely crazy!

Honestly, it felt like Christmas Day when the email came through! I saw the email while I was at work and couldn't really contain my excitement! I had to run downstairs to call my partner. 

Time to start packing up and giving work my notice!


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

sean7 said:


> GRANTED!!!! 5 months to the day! I'm so happy right now!!!


Congratulations Sean, well done 

Kttykat


----------



## Harbinger (Jul 21, 2012)

kttykat said:


> Just curious, I noticed you are de facto, can you give us a little detail about your case please, how long you have been with your partner, what you submitted etc. Starting to think now that we made a mistake applying to Washington DC, perhaps we should have applied to Ottawa instead, seems they are more efficient.
> 
> Kttykat


All I can say is im hearing you there Kttykat


----------



## Cdn79 (Nov 30, 2012)

VISA GRANTED!!! 5 months to the day! We are so excited & the stress is all gone!!


----------



## sean7 (Nov 30, 2012)

WOW! Congrats! Did you call up DIAC this morning as well? 

Awesome news!


----------



## Cdn79 (Nov 30, 2012)

sean7 said:


> WOW! Congrats! Did you call up DIAC this morning as well?
> 
> Awesome news!


I was about to call them today if I didn't get the approval email. But luckily I happened to check my junk box as well & low & behold surprise to my eyes, it was there! I'm so relieved! We are leaving the country next week & were just stressing on whether we'd get it in time. It hasn't totally sunk in yet! But we are definitely happy!!


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

Cdn79 said:


> VISA GRANTED!!! 5 months to the day! We are so excited & the stress is all gone!!


That is great news Cdn 

Kttykat


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

cdn79 said:


> visa granted!!! 5 months to the day! We are so excited & the stress is all gone!!


congrats!!!


----------



## tararabee (Jul 8, 2012)

CONGRATS!!!! I am so happy we have all received good news on the 5 month mark. I am back in sunny Queensland already and its great to no longer have the stress of a Visa!!


----------



## epicloud (Oct 17, 2012)

Visa granted approx 2 months to the day!!!!!!!!! The entire process was excellent and our case officer "Stephanie" was very good! Maybe things on the up and up in Ottawa? Good luck all those waiting


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

epicloud said:


> Visa granted approx 2 months to the day!!!!!!!!! The entire process was excellent and our case officer "Stephanie" was very good! Maybe things on the up and up in Ottawa? Good luck all those waiting


Wow that is awesome.

Kttykat


----------



## islgirl (Sep 2, 2012)

wow congrats to all of you ... im still waiting ........


----------



## SonicBlue82 (Feb 5, 2013)

Great to see some fellow Canadians on the forum! And congratulations to those that have had their visas granted! I'm still waiting for mine ... living in Adelaide and applied for an RSMS (187) visa onshore for PR. Just coming up on 5 months since my nomination and visa were lodged with DIAC. Hope to hear something soon - the wait is killing me!!


----------



## islgirl (Sep 2, 2012)

I hit the 6 month mark today so I gave Ottawa a call. I got the same info as before that my medical is still in Australia  It is so frustrating ...


----------



## Leigh_ (Nov 2, 2012)

I am excited to hear the tip to call exactly after the 5 month mark. how many people has that worked for?


----------



## Kyconn (May 10, 2013)

Hello,

Has anyone had any experience with applying for partner visas at the Ottawa office recently? 
I am Canadian and my Australian parter and I applied 2.5 weeks ago. We haven't heard anything yet, haven't even received a confirmation recognition e-mail but they have charged my credit card. 
Just wondering if anyone else is dealing with them right now too or recently have. Would love to hear other situations!

Thanks!

K


----------

